# in cinema 4d zurück in den "Normal modus"?



## killerawft (7. Juni 2007)

hi 

ich bin neu hier im forum und arbeite auch erst seit einer woche mit cinema 4d. ich habe mich gestern mal ran gesetzt eine rakete mit rauch und so zu basteln und wollte eine preview davon machen. ich habe aber vorher alle gegenstände in den polygon modus gesetzt, also konvertiert. Jetzt habe ich das problem, dass ich die gegenstände nicht mehr bewegen kann.

kann man irgendwie von dem polygon modus in den normalen modus zurück?

mfg killerawft


----------



## Da Hacker (7. Juni 2007)

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum, killerawft

Zwei Sachen, die hier im Forum gelten:

*1. Durchgehende Kleinschreibung* ist hier überhaupt nicht gern gesehen, bitte berufe dich auf unsere Forenregeln und halte dich an eine angemessene Rechtschreibung. Danke!

*2. Es gibt ein Cinema 4D Forum* in dem du Fragen zu Cinema 4D posten kannst. Hast du es nicht gesehen?  
Passenderweise gibt es da haargenau das gleiche Thema, das du hier eröffnet hast. Schau mal unter diesem Link:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/cinema-4d/277088-rekonvertierung-eines-objekts-moeglich.html

Zukünftig kannst du ja dort deine Posts veröffentlichen.

Ciao:
Adam


----------



## killerawft (8. Juni 2007)

Danke Da Hacker. Entschuldigung, dass ich die Rechtschreibung nicht beantet habe.


----------

